# *UPDATE* Canon Rumors Needs a Web Server Specialist



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2010)

```
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The response of qualified folks has been great. I’m now going through the emails and talking to a hosting provider. Thanks for your interest and help. </span></strong></p>
<p><strong>I need help

<span style="font-weight: normal;">Canon Rumors requires the ongoing support of a web server specialist. I have Ã‚Â a few requirements that must be met.</span></strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Extensive knowledge of WordPress and administering servers with WordPress.</li>
<li>Knowledge of SMF</li>
<li>UNIX/Linux/BSD environment expert</li>
<li>Meteor Web Server installation and administration</li>
<li>Apache optimization and administration</li>
<li>Knowledge of mail servers, FTP, SSH</li>
<li>The ability to move database driven web sites if needed</li>
<li>Excellent communication skills in English</li>
<li>Availability in event of an emergency</li>
<li>Based in the USA or Canada would be an added bonus due to timezones</li>
<li>Web server hardware knowledge, I needÃ‚Â consultation.</li>
<li>I want a relationship with a single person, I do not want to deal with a company and various different people.</li>
</ul>
<p>I am not looking for a hobbyist, I am looking for a professional. I may require references, I will be doing my dueÃ‚Â diligenceÃ‚Â to find the right person.</p>
<p><em>If you’re interested in the job, please contact me at </em><strong><em>[email protected] </em></strong><em>with a link to your resume, or with it attached.</em></p>
<p>Thanks</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mark Shemas (Dec 4, 2010)

You should put some volunteer information on there. It will make you look more like a human and not a robot. If you don't have any volunteer work, just make something up. It looks like you've already done that on some things.


----------

